# Mystery Vice



## rustydog (Oct 8, 2012)

I receintly acquired this interesting looking vice. I'm assuming it was designed for a special function. Can anyone tell me what this was designed for?


----------



## tommied (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/Luthier/ProductReviews/Tools/ParrotVise/parrotvise.html



This man can.


----------



## November X-ray (Oct 8, 2012)

Thats commonly called a Parrot Vice, Grizzly sales one one under that very name but the jaws are shorter. 

see  -  http://www.grizzly.com/products/Parrot-Vise-/H3302


----------



## rustydog (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help.   Turns out not to be as exotic as it looks.  THANKS AGAIN


----------

